# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  طريقة تفليش جهاز سامسونغ s3850 على اخر اصدار من التورنادو بنجاح تام .

## bodr41

*اليوم ان شاء الله سنحاول اعطاء الطريقة الصحيحة لتفليش جهاز s3850 وهو من فئة Qualcomm/Broadcom*  *اولا : لابد من تتبيث التعريف* *Samsung-USB-Driver*** *من هدا المسار:
c:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\UFS Drivers\Qualcomm_USB Driver* *اوحمله من المرفقات 
او تبث على حاسوبك برنامج :*  *SamsungDriverPack 1.2 exe فهو يحوي تعريفات حديثة*.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ثانيا : التاكد من شحن البطارية جيدا
(لايقل مستوى الشحن عن**3/4**)* *ثالثا : ادخال الجهاز في وضع Download* *Vol- , cam and Power ON* *الضغط على مفتاح خفض الصوت + زر الكاميرا + زر التشغيل
رابعا : اختيار الملفات وترتيبها بالشكل الصحيح لتفادي المشاكل كما في الصورة ادناه.      لتحميل الفلاشة العربية من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      
مع تحياتي للجميع
تابعوا مواضيعنا على المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
فهو السبيل نحو الاحتراف
اخوكم  bodr41*

----------


## salihmob

شرح ممتاز 
شكرا اخي علبي الموضوع

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي على الشرح المبسط والمفيد*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

تسلم على الشرح الممتاز في موازين حسانتك

----------


## bouhelal

*شكرا لك اخي على الشرح المبسط*

----------


## امير الصمت

*شكرا خويا  على الشرح  الرائع  *

----------


## محمد السيد

*شكرا لك اخي على الشرح*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل ممتاز جدا

----------


## charafi

تسلم على الشرح الممتاز في موازين حسانتك

----------

